#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  T. KLETZ - Dispelling Chemical Engineering Myths

## Fredo405

Another good learning source by Trevor Kletz


*Dispelling Chemical Engineering Myths*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: T. KLETZ - Dispelling Chemical Engineering Myths

----------


## f81aa

Thank you, Fredo405

----------


## endeavor

Thank you Fredo

----------


## msureshram

the links are not working, can you pl upload once again

----------


## mirro

again pls

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Mr.Fredo405,
Please upload the link again.
Regards,
Partha.

----------


## imeagor

link was dead already, please upload again, thanks

----------

link dead/upload again/ thanks

----------


## hind

thanks for re-uploading

----------


## msureshram

Pl upload again if available with you

----------


## safetypartha15

Dear Fredo,
Please share the link again.
Regards,
Partha.

----------


## willyokere

link was dead already, please upload again, thanks

----------


## nael

Dear Fredo405,
can you please if you dont mind  reupload the T. KLETZ - Dispelling Chemical Engineering Myths or send attachment to 
n_alkhamisee@yahoo.com 
your help is much appreciate it 


regardsSee More: T. KLETZ - Dispelling Chemical Engineering Myths

----------


## f81aa

Hi Nael and other members:

I have uploaded my copy which by the way, I obtained from Fredo405

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## nael

Dear Fa8lla

Thank you very much for your intention but Unfortunately the link is no exist 

Thanks again

----------


## f81aa

Hi nael:

The link is active. I just downloaded the document.

Regards

----------


## nael

Dear fa8lla 

I have got it , Thanks alot for your assistance

----------


## selmagis

Thanks both, Fredo405 & f81aa.

----------


## willyokere

Thank you very much.

----------


## zkbs594

Hi f81aa and other members
Please share the link again.

Regards

----------


## babardel

Can you please upload the file again? Or send to laurentiu.zamfirescu@gmail.com and I will upload it for you.

Thanks.

----------


## rash21stcen

Pl share the link

----------


## f81aa

OK, the new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## babardel

Many thank.

----------


## babardel

King regards.

See More: T. KLETZ - Dispelling Chemical Engineering Myths

----------


## sghuge

Please Re-upload link again,

Thanks

----------


## babardel

Here you go.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sghuge

Thanks alot babardel.

----------

